
Worlds First Private Cargo Registry with Cloudsmith and Rust - Supermighty
https://blog.cloudsmith.io/2019/05/01/worlds-first-private-cargo-registry/
======
wyldfire
...Private Cargo Registry [service] -- that's the interesting bit IMO. Not
that someone spawned their own but that someone now enables you to have your
own.

The free tier has 2GB which might not be bad -- if it's source tarballs I
guess. Now I'm kinda curious about whether rustup/cargo can/does use
bsdiff/courgette delta compression.

------
lskillen
For context to others: Unless you've been following developments in Rust
recently, you may or may not have realised that Rust 1.34 [1] introduced the
ability to point Cargo (the Rust package manager) at your own private
registry, either self-hosted or managed.

So this is really exciting for anyone looking to privately develop or
distribute Rust crates (packaged libraries), or to mirror some portion of
crates.io for other reasons (e.g. availability, isolation, modification of
public crates, etc.).

[1]: Rust 1.34: [https://blog.rust-
lang.org/2019/04/11/Rust-1.34.0.html](https://blog.rust-
lang.org/2019/04/11/Rust-1.34.0.html)

